# External USB Dazzle DM-5000 Capture Card....



## BillHates (Aug 26, 2002)

I was wondering what is the best program to open/create/capture video with, with this capture card? And how do I get audio captured with the video. There are only 3 plug ins on the device: S-VHS, VIDEO IN, V-THRU. So how would I be able to get audio captured with the video? Please any help will be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

What kind of video are you trying to capture? This is a cheap troublesome product that only supports 160x120 mpeg video on Windows.


----------



## BillHates (Aug 26, 2002)

Just an old birthday tape. I need to have some audio and I have never figured out how to capture the audio with the video. I need to know which program also works best because Windows MovieMAKER always crashes when I work in it...So any help?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Hold on---is the old birthday tape a DV tape or was it shot in VHS?


----------



## BillHates (Aug 26, 2002)

VHS since it's from 1985.....

I was planning on capturing it and then clearing it up in a video editing program...


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Okay, then you will need to convert the VHS to digital---that would require a converter----Do you have a DV camera because many of them do conversions during pass through.


----------



## BillHates (Aug 26, 2002)

Nope don't have a dv!!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Then you will either need to buy a video card that does analog to DV transfers or a dedicated box that does the same---I use the Canopus product--although its pricey it does excellent conversions.


----------

